# fortlaufende Uhrzeit mit PHP



## mrepox (27. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal gegoggelt und kein PHP- Script gefunden, welches die Uhrzeit ausliest und fortlaufend ausgibt, sprich: eine intakt funtionierende Uhr.

Habe in meiner Site ein Script welches die Uhrzeit ausgibt, allerdings immer nur dann aktuell wenn die Site neu geladen wird.

Hatte da an eine Schleife gedacht.(PHP)  Hat jemand eine Idee dazu? Wenn das Script sich in einer Schleife befindet und permanent die Serverzeit ausliest und wieder gibt?
Machbar

Ich möchte kein Javascript....

Danke euch schon mal für eure Hilfe!

Gruss Markus


----------



## Oliver Gringel (27. November 2004)

PHP ist eine serverseitige Scriptsprache, die dir ein HTML-Dokument generiert, und an den Client schickt. Damit kannst du keine "Animationen" erzeugen. Möglichkeiten, das zu realisieren, wären z.B. JavaScript, Flash oder Java.


----------



## Lukaro (27. November 2004)

Mit PHP geht das nicht. Ich würds per JavaScript machen, z.b. so:

*Funktion*

```
<script language="JScript" type="text/jscript">
function zeit()
{
var Jetzt = new Date();
var Stunden = Jetzt.getHours();
var Minuten = Jetzt.getMinutes();
var Sekunden = Jetzt.getSeconds();
// die null in 05:01:02
var Vorstd = ((Stunden < 10) ? "0" : "");var Vormin = ((Minuten < 10) ? ":0" : ":");var Vorsek = ((Sekunden < 10) ? ":0" : ":");
var Uhrzeit = Vorstd + Stunden + Vormin + Minuten + Vorsek + Sekunden;
document.all.Uhr.innerHTML = Uhrzeit;
window.setTimeout("zeit()",1000);
}
</script>
```
*Und Einfügen mit:*

```
<script language="JScript" type="text/jscript">
<!-- 
window.setTimeout("zeit()",1);
//-->
</script>
```
 
Habs auch getestet - geht

Lukaro


----------



## mrepox (27. November 2004)

Ja, das ist mir schon klar, meine überlegung war folgende.

Nehmen wir mal ein simples script:

<?php
$zeit = date('H:i:s');
$datum = date('d.m.Y');
echo "<p>Heute ist der $datum
und es ist jetzt genau $zeit Uhr</p>";
?>

Dieses Script gibt beim Start die aktuelle Zeit aus.... is klar....

Wenn man es nun in eine Schleife setzten würde, das es konstant die Zeit abfragt und ausgibt. Also immer wieder von vorne hätte man ja eine art fortlaufende Uhr. Ist sowas möglich


Greetz


----------



## Gumbo (27. November 2004)

Vorsicht, JScript ist _kein_ JavaScript. Daher ist es falsch, als Medientypen text/jscript für ein JavaScript einzusetzen.
Übrigens ist das language-Attribut veraltet.


----------



## Lukaro (27. November 2004)

@ gumbo:
was meinst du mit veraltetem language-tag ?
kannst du bitte mal den "neuen" posten?

@ mrepox
Nein, das ist definitiv nicht möglich, da wie Oliver schon sagte, der php code schon vom server umgewandelt wird, nicht wie JS vom Browser. Wenn du eine solche schleife ( while(1) ) coden würdest, würde vermutlich nach ca. 30 Sekunden ein timeout-fehler kommen, auf jeden Fall aber nicht dein gewünschtes Ereigniss.

Lukaro


----------



## Gumbo (27. November 2004)

Es gibt kein neues. Das language-Attribut wurde zugunsten des type-Attributes gestrichen.


----------



## meilon (27. November 2004)

Wenn du wirklich die Serverzeit und nicht die Lokalzeit des Rechners "tickend" ausgeben willst, nimm das JavaScript von Lukaro und setzte vorher mit PHP die entsprechenden Zeiten ein.

mfg

EDIT: Oops, man sollte vorher richtig lesen . Schreibe selber ein Script in JS, das die eingegebene Zeit immer aktualisierst.


----------



## mrepox (27. November 2004)

Lokalzeit würde mir auchg reichen......


----------

